# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  آخرین خبرازترمیم معدل

## yasin tahazadeh

*عبدالرسول عمادی (رییس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش) در گفت‌و‌گو با خبرنگار ایلنا، با اشاره به این مطلب که وزارتخانه هنوز تدوین آیین‌نامه ترمیم سوابق را شروع نکرده است، گفت: البته در مرکز سنجش هم اکنون بخشی که مربوط به تدوین پیش‌نویس است، مدت‌ها آغاز شده است.**وی افزود: بهتر است؛ از این طرح با عنوان ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی نام ببریم تا ترمیم معدل؛ چرا که اگر ترمیم معدل باشد به معنای این است که کارنامه جدید باید صادر کنیم، که در این صورت به سوابق تحصیلی گذشته بی‌توجهی می‌شود، در حالی که چنین چیزی نیست.**کنکور برای 15 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها همیشه باقی است**رییس مرکز سنجش وزارتآموزش و پرورش ادامه داد: سوابق تحصیلی (دروس امتحان‌های سوم متوسطه) به عنوان دانشنامه تحصیلی قطعی و رسمی صدور یافته است.**عمادی با اشاره به اینکه کنکور برای 15 درصد ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها همیشه باقی خواهد بود، اظهار داشت: همیشه برای دانشگاه‌های درجه یک کشور رقابت وجود خواهد داشت و کنکور خاص دانشگاه و یا کنکور سراسری عمومی برای این بخش از دانشگاه‌ها برگزار خواهد شد.**رییس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش اضافه کرد: اما بسیاری ار ظرفیت‌ها در کشور است که نیازی به کنکور ندارد؛ در حال حاضر این موضوع به علاقه‌مندی و انتخاب خود داوطلب است؛ یعنی قانون سنجش و پدیرش دانشجو می‌گوید که داوطلبان می‌توانند به سه شیوه انتخاب رشته کند که عبارت است؛ از سابقه تحصیلی، سوابق +آزمون عمومی و سوابق تحصیلی+ آزمون عمومی و اختصاصی.**وی افزود: اما فضای روانی و ذهنی دانش آموزان ما هنوز به این صورت است که هر سه شیوه را امتحان می‌کنند؛ ولی خیلی از رشته‌ها و ظرفیت دانشگاه‌ها، نیازی به شرکت در کنکور ندارد.**سهم 25 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال آینده**عمادی با بیان اینکه در حال حاضر سهم سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 25 درصد و سال آینده هم 25 درصد خواهد شد، گفت: منتها 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت برای دوره پیش دانشگاهی پیش بینی شده است و برای داوطلبانی که این اعمال سابقه، باعث افزایش رتبه‌شان باشد، اعمال می‌شود و برای داوطلبانی که باعث کاهش رتبه‌شان شود؛ اعمال نخواهد شد؛ البته پیشنهاد آموزش و پرورش 10 درصد تاثیر قطعی سوابق بود، ولی در ‌‌نهایت 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت شد.**راه‌اندازی سامانه جامعی برای تجمیع سوابق تحصیلی**رییس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش از طراحی و راه‌اندازی سامانه جامعی برای تجمیع سوابق تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان از پایه اول ابتدایی تا پایان دوره پیش دانشگاهی خبر داد و گفت: در این صورت دانش‌آموزان با یک کارت هوشمند اطلاعات، می‌توانند؛ هر لحظه به سوابق تحصیلی خود دسترسی داشته باشند.**وی ادامه داد: البته این سامانه در حال طراحی است و ما در حال حاضر آنچه که از سوابق تحصیلی داریم، سابقه پایه سوم متوسطه است و سوابق پایه‌های دیگر در خود مدارس است و در دست کسی نیست.**11 میانگین نمره دانش آموزان در مقطع متوسطه!**عمادی با اشاره به این مطلب که روند آمار امتحانات نهایی دانش آموزان در خرداد امسال نسبت به خرداد 93 خیلی تفاوت محسوسی نداشت، خاطرنشان کرد: معمولا درصد قبولی‌ دانش‌آموزان در این پایه 80 درصد و در سال‌های اخیر میانگین نمره دانش‌آموزان در پایه سوم متوسطه بین 11تا 12 است که البته امیدواریم با توجه به بحث اهمیت سوابق تحصیلی در سال‌های آینده این میانگین افزایش یابد.**منبع: خبرگذاری ایلنا*

----------


## Dr.Naser

داداش من همین پنجشنبه از اموزش پرورش پرسیدم....گفت کلا امسال اجرا نمیشه....

----------


## biology115

فکر کنم شما خوابی ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

